
The invisible harp. A 3D camera and Python hack - ajeetbharath
http://bharathpatil.com/
======
javajosh
Super neat but the camera he used to generate the 3D cloud data retails for
$700/unit. I imagine you could do something far more cheaply with an old
Kinect (which is something they were actively working on at JPL a few years
ago, for robot control).

~~~
ajeetbharath
True! I just used this because it is easily accessible to me. Anything that
provides a point cloud should do.

------
netvarun
Here is the direct link:
[http://bharathpatil.com/?p=492](http://bharathpatil.com/?p=492)

~~~
ajeetbharath
Thanks!

------
ajeetbharath
A 3D camera transformed into a musical instrument with python+fluidsynth

